# "Master switch" is this possible?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I currently have 5 different switches that control different lights throughout my truck.
Switch 1 for my front led's
Switch 2 for my rear led's
Switch 3 for my rear traffic bar
Switch 4 for my strobe hide aways
Switch 5 Cigarette plug for my mini pinnacle.

Is there a way to wire one master switch to turn them all on at once?
My thought would be to do this, then if i wanted to turn a certian light off i could use one of the existing switches. Does this make sense?

I know , i know whats so hard about flipping on a few switches.. I just would like one .Thumbs Up

Thanks.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

There sure is...do i know how? Mmm no but i know it can be done. That is how all of our firetrucks are setup


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

best way would be to wire them all up from one power wire and then run one switch that gives that wire power just as if you would wire the switch to run a light but put it before the other switches on that power wire

or do the same thing but use the switch you add put power a relay that will give the other switches power

that way you just leave all the other switches on and just flip the one main switch that give the rest power or activates a relay

hope that helps


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

(Power FROM)Battery Or Power Source>>>>(To)>>>>MASTER>>>(Then to)>>>>>SECONDARY SWITCHES>>>>(Then to)>>>>>Lights

Or you can just get a switch-box from a place like sirennet.com,,,,which gives a pos and ground in for the box, and then splits it off to X number of switches, though you would still need to do what is listed above,,,unless the box comes equipped with a master kill.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chrisxl64;1375325 said:


> (Power FROM)Battery Or Power Source>>>>(To)>>>>MASTER>>>(Then to)>>>>>SECONDARY SWITCHES>>>>(Then to)>>>>>Lights


yeap that would work out. Can draw a little diagram if needed


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Pretty much what they said,

I assume all these switches are in a Box so Right before the Box splice the "hot" (battery wire). 
Get a rocker switch and be done with it. Just make sure what ever lights you want on are turned ON at the "box"

This switch will act as your strobe box shut off.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd use 1 switch to power a relay, and the output of the relay to power the other switches. It can be done. Its not hard to do.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Are you plowing or fighting fires with all those lights? Do you have a siren, too? Just kidding. I think someone should come out with those plow marker lights, but make them a strobe.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

DodgeBlizzard;1375446 said:


> Are you plowing or fighting fires with all those lights? Do you have a siren, too? Just kidding. I think someone should come out with those plow marker lights, but make them a strobe.


Or you could just wire them into your stobe box...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Plow man Foster;1375605 said:


> Or you could just wire them into your stobe box...


Ahh haa, Now your thinking.....:redbounce


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wire up a 6th switch with a 10g wire from battery. Then disconnect the other 5 from their normal power source and wire them into the 6th switch. Either tap them or use a distribution block. Now you will have 4 less wires running through your firewall.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have this in my truck. Top left button will turn everything on and off. Hit the other buttons to just turn that item on or off as needed.

http://www.tst-corp.com/catalog/homepage-products/tt-6-cntrl-sys-gen-3.html


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just want to be sure of the AMP draw of the 5 switches you are running to the master so that you can properly size the master for gauge of wire and amp draw.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use a federal signal sm-2000. I use it for all of my lights, amber for plowing and red and white for fd, this unit gives you endless options on how you want things to work, you can program them to do things automaticly as well. May be more than you need because it also has a built in siren driver with it but it has worked for 5 years problem free, it also has a plug in for a traffic advisor.


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have all my switches wired like that for my lightbar. One master to power up the bar and the other 5 switches control the different functions of the bar. All the other lights in my truck are wired seperately because i use them for different things. I could give you a hand wiring them up sometime depending on where in ct you are


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone for you input. I think i may just get a pre wired switch from Soundoff or Whelen.

Thanks stevehawk23 for you offer...


----------



## responder (May 11, 2009)

Easy to do.. Main battery feed comes to a continuous duty solenoid. All the lights recieve power from the "switched" side of the solenoid. One master switch opens solenoid to allow power to the accessories. We have our rescue truck wired like this and has worked flawlessly.

Just make sure that the solenoid you get is a continuous duty unit and as always, use the appropriate size wire. Solenoid usually costs about $40.

Good luck


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

responder;1392323 said:


> Easy to do.. Main battery feed comes to a continuous duty solenoid. All the lights recieve power from the "switched" side of the solenoid. One master switch opens solenoid to allow power to the accessories. We have our rescue truck wired like this and has worked flawlessly.
> 
> Just make sure that the solenoid you get is a continuous duty unit and as always, use the appropriate size wire. Solenoid usually costs about $40.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you BUT, How does it prevent from turning on one switch and energizing the other lights?
I understand how i can make a master switch turn on a bunch of lights IF they are all switched on correct?
Now lets say i don't want them ALL on but want to just turn on the rears, How does it not back feed to the other lights and turn them on?
Does this make sense what I'm asking?


----------



## responder (May 11, 2009)

The solenoid provides the power to each of the individual switches that control each light that you want to power. The master switch provides the power to the solenoid which closes the contact to allow power to each of the switches. You still have control over all of the lights individually with each switch. Turning the master switch off then opens the solenoid not allowing any power to the switch bank. 

The question in you last post makes sense, if I knew how to post a schematic it would be very clear and you would have exactly what you want.


----------

